# Control Display Weird & Wont Charge



## bigspaces (Sep 23, 2007)

My Mondial Leisure battery seemed to be near flat, but not totally.

The control panel display beeps and makes the right noises, but the characters are no longer English, just a mish-mash of weird pattern and characters. 

When I connect 240v electric hook-up, this didn't change.

Also, on 240v hook-up, the leisure battery perhaps isn't charging. If I remember before when it worked okay, connecting 240v the battery charger unit used to 'come to life' and make fan noises, it has the red switch illuminated, but makes no noise on 240v hook-up now.

3 hours on 240v hook-up, and my leisure battery still flat and the battery charger still silent. All the cables are okay, and the van lights run brightly and tv work okay on 240v hook-up. Remove hook-up, all dies.

Any ideas what's wrong? Does the battery need 24Hr charge after a winter discharge?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like your charger and/or leisure battery is dead. Can you remove the battery and try charging it with a separate charger ?
Doing this will narrow down the problem to either battery or charger.

Trevor


edit - after reading your post again I would suspect the battery. You say the lights work on hook up. If these are 12V lights, as most are, then they must be getting power from the charger when on hook up.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It could be the control panel.

I had this happen a couple of times on my other AT mh.

Take off the control panel.

Behind is a plug, unplug and leave for 30 secs.

Re-plug and hopefully control panel will be back to normal.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bigspaces, I am not sure which system you have but if you send me a PM, I will ask one of our technical staff to give you a call, hopefully we should be able to diagnose the problem.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*flat battery*

there should be an inline fuse close to the leisure battery they are normally rated at 20 amps depending on equipment and expected load. If the leisure battery has been allowed to run very low, it is possible that this fuse may blow when first connected to the mains charger, I would check this fuse first. If you have a meter check the voltage at the leisure battery with the mains off and then with the mains charger on.if this fuse is blown the charger cannot charge the battery.


----------

